# New H-Mill taper



## gt2ride (Oct 10, 2007)

I boutht a H-Mill  The web site lathe.co.uk  list the taper as a 30 a.s.a. (internation) .  It looks like everyone has their own name for it. Some call it cat 30.  What is the right term?


----------



## Hexbasher (Oct 11, 2007)

its a #30 NMTB taper


----------

